# Vincent Price Tombstone



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

My new tombstone. I still have to age it and add moss.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Looks awesome! Love the cracks.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Looks awesome. I love vincent price!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice job on the tombstone! Never thought of honoring an old time actor with one before, nice touch.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes, very nice and the lettering also!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great Vincent Price stone, looks awesome!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I made one too this year. In fact, all my headstones are of dead horror movie actors from the old movies. I like the font you used on yours. If I can learn to post pics, I'll put mine on here too. It's great to see the different ways we all make the same thing. Mine has his picture on it...young people today don't even know who he is so I added the pics to some of them! Can't wait to see the pic of it aged and mossed.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Stone! VP was one of the best!
"The castle lights are growing dim
there's no one left but me & him
When next we meet in FrightenStone
Don't come alone!"


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice job, I just love ol vincent price. Nice way to pay respect to the king.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Very nice. I did a " Michael" headstone last year, I post a pic of it later.


----------

